
Red Hat's co-founder was unemployed and working in a closet when starting the co - rb808
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/11/01/before-sale-to-ibm-for-billions-red-hat-started-in-cofounders-closet.html
======
pkaye
On a side note, when Red Hat went IPO, I was given an opportunity to buy a
small amount of shares pre IPO due to some minor bug reports I had written.
When it went public, the shared shot up considerably and the amount was enough
for me to quit my job and pursue my master degree for two years with little
income. And it worked out even better because soon after I went back to
college, the tech bubble collapsed and I was able to ride out the down economy
while furthering my studies.

